# US Orchid ("forever") Stamps



## Linus_Cello (Feb 25, 2020)

And there are two slippers (C. californicum and reginae):

https://www.bhg.com/news/wild-orchid-stamps/


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 27, 2020)

nice pictures for a stamp.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 27, 2020)

Interesting that they included a naturalized species, Crytopodium flavum, rather than the native C. punctatum.


----------

